# Market Error "your Device Is Not Compatible"



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so i flashed the new leak (ep3ha or something) and have been having a couple issues with installing a few market apps. so far it was adobe reader, adobe flash, and netflix. when i tried installing them through the market, i found out that i could not install them, the market stated that the apps were not compatible with my device and i had no idea why. so i reflashed through odin and everything was fine. installed flash player - OK. after that i installed an app to change my lcd screen density to 220 instead of the default 240 cuz i like more screen real estate. after that i could no longer install above apps. even changing back to stock screen density yielded the same results - Your device is not compatible. the only fix was to reflash through odin. now i know not many ppl change the lcd screen density of the devices but for the few who do just be warned that your probably going to run into the same issue i just stated. hope this is helpful.


----------



## Tritium (Oct 27, 2011)

Happened to me. Didn't want to screw with it so I backed up necessary things, wiped/ re-flashed and didn't reinstall ROM Toolbox.


----------



## odoule (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually the market app does check your lcd density compared to what is the standard density (240) when it looks for compatibility of apps... This issue is not just u and reflashing your phone isn't the solution. If you like bigger real estate, change your lcd density to what u want but if u want an app or an update, just change it back and reboot your phone.

Sent from my SuperCHARGEd HumbleComb GBE


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

When I changed it back and rebooted it still said the same.thing so I reflashed.and just left the density at stock


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

You can always try editing the build.prop file


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

i have been playing gun bros for a long time on my charge and the other day it pops up as not compatible. i have not messed with screen density or anything. on the same ep1w rom as before and have made no changes. any ideas on that?


----------



## hokulus (Jun 23, 2011)

I have had this issue with several roms, including the stock bloated leak that I'm currently running. One workaround I've found is to make a copy of your completely unmodified build.prop before you change the density, name it build.prop.orig. Then proceed to change the lcd density, and whenever you need to install the apps marked incompatible just rename the current modified built.prop to build.prop.new and rename the copy of the original back to build.prop and reboot. It then lets me install all the previously incompatible apps, then I rename them back again and reboot, etc. Has been working fine for me since the problem started.


----------

